

Hosted Continuous Integration (The future of Agile) - TimothyFitz
http://runcoderun.com

======
tomjen
_Please_ don't make more links to private betas, wait until they go public.

~~~
rsanheim
If any fellow HN readers want an invite, you can send me a direct message on
twitter or wherever.

Right now we support open source Ruby projects, so if you fit that group let
us know.

------
tdavis
I got really excited when I saw this. Then I noticed it was in private beta.
Then I noticed it was Rails-only. Then I closed the window and cried :'(

~~~
rsanheim
We support Ruby btw, not just Rails. We'd love to expand to more languages,
the big question is which ones do we focus on next due to the time+cost it
takes.

~~~
tdavis
I'm strictly a Python guy myself. If it were me, I'd try to reach out to
various programming communities and see what the demand is for different
languages. Personally, I will never have a use for anything that requires me
to use Ruby, but I'm just one guy; maybe the Ruby/Rails communities have the
biggest desire for this type of service. I am switching over to GitHub, though
;)

